# Malaga favour needed



## timodi (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi folks,
This is a bit of a strange request I realise but is there anyone living in Malaga who would go and check an address for me to see if there is a gearbox and the general condition. No mechanical knowledge needed, merely a verification that it actually exists.
/SNIP/
Thank you in advance.
Di


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

timodi said:


> Hi folks,
> This is a bit of a strange request I realise but is there anyone living in Malaga who would go and check an address for me to see if there is a gearbox and the general condition. No mechanical knowledge needed, merely a verification that it actually exists.
> /SNIP/
> Thank you in advance.
> Di


If you say roughly where the address is as Málaga cover quite a large area.You might get a reply from somebody who lives near there as there are some wonderful and very helpful people on this forum.I am sure one would help in your hour of need.I have been on this forum 10years next month and have seen some stranger requests than yours.Good luck and hope you get sorted.Oh,just to say,have you tried any of the Facebook sites?


----------



## timodi (Aug 14, 2017)

tarot650 said:


> If you say roughly where the address is as Málaga cover quite a large area.You might get a reply from somebody who lives near there as there are some wonderful and very helpful people on this forum.I am sure one would help in your hour of need.I have been on this forum 10years next month and have seen some stranger requests than yours.Good luck and hope you get sorted.Oh,just to say,have you tried any of the Facebook sites?


Hi,
Thanks for the reply,
the address is 8 Malaga 29007. (Exact address will obviously be givento anyone who can check it out for me)
Thanks


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

That's west-central Malaga city.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/29007+M%C3%A1laga,+Spain/@36.7149285,-4.461257,13.75z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0xd72f773a96fe927:0x1c03d27be17d46e0!8m2!3d36.7166948!4d-4.4452233


----------



## timodi (Aug 14, 2017)

jimenato said:


> That's west-central Malaga city.
> 
> 
> Yes, I think that's right. Does anyone live near there who wouldn't mind popping to an address there to check a gearbox for me?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

What kind of gearbox is it? For a car or something else?


----------



## timodi (Aug 14, 2017)

thrax said:


> What kind of gearbox is it? For a car or something else?


Yes, it's for a car.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

So do you want the gearbox checked out or the property?


----------



## timodi (Aug 14, 2017)

thrax said:


> So do you want the gearbox checked out or the property?


Sorry, I should have made it more clear, I want to simply verify the gearbox 

:A Exists and B in good visible condition.

Thank you


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

timodi said:


> Sorry, I should have made it more clear, I want to simply verify the gearbox
> 
> :A Exists and B in good visible condition.
> 
> Thank you


Pay with PayPal and it will never be your problem should it not be as described.


----------



## timodi (Aug 14, 2017)

VFR said:


> Pay with PayPal and it will never be your problem should it not be as described.


He says paypal fees would be too excessive...which again, leads me to the suspicion of the item being genuine.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

timodi said:


> He says paypal fees would be too excessive...which again, leads me to the suspicion of the item being genuine.


Yes my thoughts as well, why not agree to cover those and see what the response is ?

Q .... Are you going to have this shipped to the UK ?, if so parts are normally cheaper there.


----------

